
Free API to Test SSL/TLS Security for PCI DSS Requirements and NIST Guidelines - mandarino
https://www.htbridge.com/ssl/#api
======
dozzie
APIs are free by definition (except maybe in US, where Oracle claimed IP
rights over Java interface). The thing that is free in an _important way_ is
the _service_ behind API.

